# Skin Yeast Infection - Any Advice?



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Are you still using the ACV-some people have had very good luck using it on their dogs and adding it to their food. 

What kind of meat is in the holistic food you're feeding? Many people feed Grain free foods, my two are on Purina Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach. It's salmon with oatmeal, contains no corn, they're doing very well on it.

Has Sandy been seen by your Vet for this?


----------



## JJC (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the reply! Yes, I'm still giving her ACV with each meal. Her food contains Chicken, but I've been concidering switching her to a different food or trying a raw diet. And, no, She hasn't been to the vet for it yet, altough she has an appointment in 2 weeks (this was as soon as the Dr. could get her in).


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

When Remy arrived from his foster family - he had a raging yeast infection on the skin under his ear. The vet had to shave the hair, and gave me a cream to apply 2X a day - worked like a charm.

To be perfectly honest if your dog truly has a yeast infection and your vet gives antibiotics, then it is time for a new vet. As many human women know- antibiotics do not cure yeast infections, they often cause them! Yeast is a fungal infection and most often is best treated topically with cream, and it must be kept dry.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Go. To. The. Vet. 

Jacks had a yeast overgrowth thing in his fur. Vet gave me a shampoo.... and a couple baths took care of the problem. Why let an infection fester?


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

My GR senior had a combination yeast/bacterial infection frequently after his spleen removal.
It got so bad at one point that his specialist was sure he had a mast cell tumor until his biopsy came back clean. The whole point of telling you this is that a yeast infection (in Copper's case at least) can lead to a bacterial infection.
What worked for us was Cephalexin for the bacterial infection and a medicated shampoo for the yeast infection. I first used Duoxo which the vet prescribed and later I used a povidone iodine shampoo I've successfully used on my horses. Many people her have had good results with 2X -3X a week baths with Microtek (available now at Tractor Supply and online), but I couldn't find it back then so I can't vouch for it personally.
I also used a chlorhexadine drench which again was for my horses, but safe for dogs.
His skin cleared up and he got back that lovely thick coat he had before his splenectomy.
FYI - it also helps to keep them as dry as possible since moisture makes the yeast infection worse.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Coppers mom is right. Some yeast infections can lead to bacterial infections in which antibiotics are in order. My first golden had a few. 

Op I would see if you could get in to see the vet sooner.


----------



## JJC (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you all! Y'all gave me some great info! I asked the vet to let me kow if she had any spots open up between now and Sandys appointment. I'm going to check into the shampoo Coopers Mom recommended. 

Do y'all know about how much we should expect to spend for the treatment? How long did it take your dogs to recover?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

I have used monostat for yeast infections. 

I have also used a mixture of:
1 part monostat (or generic)
1 part neosporin (or generic triple antibiotic)
1 part cortizone cream (or generic) 
for a really tough bacterial/yeast infection on my dogs back. 

My vet says that this mixture is very similar to the mometamax that she sells which is much more expensive. I have used it successfully for ear infections also. Always with my vets guidance and approval


----------



## JJC (Apr 23, 2013)

goldhaven said:


> I have used monostat for yeast infections.
> 
> I have also used a mixture of:
> 1 part monostat (or generic)
> ...


Thank you ! I'll have to try that! Do you spread it on in a thin layer or thick? How many times a day do you apply it? How long did it take for your pup to recover?


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It depends on how bad the infection is. With the rescue dog, there was a black patch down her back and no hair. It looked like it had been there a while and I started treating it with the mometamax that the vet gave me. I went through 2 bottles and that only started to clear it up. I switched to this mixture and put a thin layer on twice a day and it cleared up in 2 weeks. The hair has finally grown back as well. The vet thinks that she had it for years which may be why it took so long. She was also on 2 round of antibiotics, while on the mometamax, which didn't seem to do any good so I stopped.


----------



## JJC (Apr 23, 2013)

goldhaven said:


> It depends on how bad the infection is. With the rescue dog, there was a black patch down her back and no hair. It looked like it had been there a while and I started treating it with the mometamax that the vet gave me. I went through 2 bottles and that only started to clear it up. I switched to this mixture and put a thin layer on twice a day and it cleared up in 2 weeks. The hair has finally grown back as well. The vet thinks that she had it for years which may be why it took so long. She was also on 2 round of antibiotics, while on the mometamax, which didn't seem to do any good so I stopped.


Great! I'm going to pick up some cream at the store tonight. Glad your dog got over it's infection! Thank you again!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Temeril P by mouth can be a helpful last ditch cure.


----------



## JJC (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to give a quick update! We went to the vet today and miss Sandy definitely has a yeast infection. The good thing is that the cream mixture that GoldHaven suggested WORKED! It has only been a week of applying the cream 2x a day (sometimes only once a day) and the black patches under her arms are turning pink again! Anyway, the vet suggested that I just continue to use the cream I had been using because it was working. 

Thank you again to everyone for your input, it was very much appreciated!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Does anyone know how much apple cider vinegar to put in the food per meal? I have been using an anti fungal shampoo and will start spraying it mixed equally with water today on her skin. Over 3 weeks of this and I am at my wits end!


----------

